# Weekly Competition 2013-22



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F U' F2 R U2 R F' R' U'
*2. *R2 F U R2 F2 U' R F' R
*3. *F R' F' R U' R U F2 R2 U'
*4. *R2 U F2 R' U F' R2 F' U'
*5. *R2 F2 R U' F' R F2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U' R' B2 F' U2 B' D L2 R' B' F2
*2. *B D2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 R' U2 F' U B U R B F' R'
*3. *R F U' R' B2 U2 D F' B L B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' D2 L2 U
*4. *D2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 R2 U' B2 F' D2 L2 D R' D L2 U' R2
*5. *U' B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D L' D2 R' U L2 B U' L' D2 F

*4x4x4*
*1. *L Uw' U2 Rw2 B D2 Fw2 F2 L2 B Fw' F2 Rw Uw' U Fw F Rw Uw2 U B' Fw L R2 Uw B2 U R' D2 Uw2 L' Uw2 U Rw' D Uw2 L' R2 D2 U'
*2. *R' Fw2 L F2 L Fw' L' Fw' D B' Fw2 D Uw2 U R2 Fw2 L F2 D2 Fw F2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 D2 B D' L Fw2 L' Uw' U L2 Rw F D Uw' L Uw F
*3. *Rw R2 Uw2 Rw' U B' D F R2 Uw2 Rw B Uw' R2 Fw Uw' R2 D' Uw2 L2 Rw' R' U2 Fw' R2 Fw2 D' Uw B2 D' L D U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Uw2 L' B
*4. *Rw2 U' B' L' B' Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw L Fw' D' R D U Rw' U2 B2 D' U' L2 R' Uw2 F' Uw2 L2 Fw U Rw' R2 Uw2 F2 R' B U B Fw Uw' U' R
*5. *R2 Uw2 R' B R' D2 U2 Fw2 U2 F U B2 F D' U' L Fw2 U2 B2 Fw2 L Rw D2 L' U R' Fw U L2 Rw' Fw' Uw L2 Rw' R' B L2 F2 L' R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 F2 D B2 Fw' U' Fw R2 Fw Uw2 B Fw' U' R' F2 L2 Rw R U2 Lw' R2 Bw D2 Uw Bw' R B' Dw' B L2 D2 Uw Lw2 F2 D Dw' Rw' D2 U' F Lw2 R2 Bw2 R2 D2 Dw' R B Fw2 R Fw F R2 B' Fw F L Lw2 R2 D
*2. *Bw Uw2 Fw Uw2 Rw' Bw' D2 Dw2 L' B2 Bw2 Lw2 B' L2 Fw' U2 B' Lw2 Rw' Uw L R' Fw D2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw Lw' B2 Rw Bw2 L D L F Rw2 Fw' U' Fw' U Fw2 Rw2 D2 F2 L' F' L U B' F L' D' B' Lw Rw D' F U F2 Lw2
*3. *Lw2 B' Uw2 U2 L Dw' B' Bw' U2 Bw2 L2 U Lw Fw F' D F2 Rw B' F2 Dw Uw U' R2 Dw' R2 B' F' L' U Rw Fw' Dw2 Fw Uw L Lw Rw2 D' Rw2 B' Bw Fw F D2 R Dw Fw Uw F D' Dw2 U Fw Rw' Dw U' L2 D' B2
*4. *Uw R2 U' L Rw2 B2 Fw Uw' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 U Rw Fw F' D' Dw' U2 Lw2 Dw2 F' Dw2 Uw' Fw Uw' Rw' R Bw' F' Dw' L' Lw2 Rw' B' Bw Uw Bw' Lw B2 U2 Bw2 F Rw2 Dw R2 Bw2 L2 F' L Lw2 D2 Dw2 U Fw' Uw B' R' D Uw Lw2
*5. *D2 L2 D Dw2 Lw2 D2 B2 R' U2 B Bw2 F Lw2 Rw B' D L Uw F' D' Rw2 D Uw R2 D Bw R B' R' F2 Dw2 Bw Dw B' R' B2 Fw' Dw Uw2 R2 B F Rw' U L R Bw2 L2 Rw' R2 U' Lw2 Dw Bw2 F L' Fw R' Dw R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2U' 2B 2F2 2R2 D2 2D2 3U U 2B 2F' D' 2F 2L 2D 2L2 3F2 2F 2D2 3U2 3F' L 2B2 F' L' 3R' R' F 2D' 3U 2L 2R2 3U2 2U 2F' F 2D 2R 2B 2U 2R' 2D2 F2 2L 2R2 3F 2F 2U2 L2 2L2 R' B' 2L2 U' 2F2 2L' F2 3R' 2R R2 2U 2R' 2F' 2D2 2R' D' 2D' L2 3F2 2F' 2R'
*2. *B' 3R2 D 2D 2B2 3R2 D' 2D' U2 3R F2 2U2 U2 F 3U B' D' 3F2 F' 2L' 2R' B U 2B' 3F' D' 2D2 U 2L2 B2 2B F2 2U2 L 2D L2 2R2 D2 2D 2F2 R' 2U' 3F 2F' 3R' B' 2U' U' 2R2 R 2B2 2L' D2 2D2 3U' B2 2L2 R2 2F' 3R2 2U 2F2 2R' R' D2 3U' F' 2U 3F F
*3. *3R R2 2B' 2R2 2F D' 2F2 F 2U2 3R' 2R' B' 3F' D' 2D 2B2 2U' B' U F 2R2 R2 U2 3R2 R U2 3F 2U' 2R' 3F 3R 2U2 2L 3U' 3R' 2R2 3U2 L 2L2 3R 2R2 B2 L 2B' 2U2 2L' 3R 2R' R 2U2 L' 2R' R F' R2 2B' 2F2 F R2 B2 3F' F U2 2R' D2 3U 2L' D' B' 3R
*4. *F' R' U B 2R R 2F2 L' D' 2B2 3U2 B 2R R' U 2B' 3R' 2R2 D2 2L 3F2 2F2 L2 3R 2R' 2D2 2U2 L2 U 2L 2R2 D2 2B' D' L R B2 F U L 2F' L' D 3R B F2 2D' 2L 2R' 2B 3U2 2U' 2B R2 2B2 L2 3R' R2 2F2 F2 R 2B2 2L' 2F2 F2 L2 2R2 2U 2B' 2U2
*5. *D U B 3F 2F 2R' 2F 3U' R2 3U F2 3R2 D2 U' 2B2 2U' 2L' 2F2 3R U 3R' F' 2U 2F 3U2 3R 2B L 2L 3R2 U' L' B L2 2R' F' D2 2L' 3U' L2 D' 3U' 2B D' 3F' 2F 3R2 2R 2B 3U2 3R D' B2 L2 3F D2 U' B2 2F' 2L2 B' 2R2 2B' D 3F' 3U2 3F F' 2L' 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3F' 3U2 U' L2 2B 3L 2D' 2U' B' 2D2 B 3B 3L' R B2 2B2 3F' 3L' 2D2 3U 2B' 3B D2 L2 2U' 3B2 3F 3L' 2R' B2 2D' 2L2 B2 2L2 2R R2 3F 3R2 3F' F2 2L2 B 2D' B' F2 U' 2L2 2B F2 3L 3U2 3F 2F' 2U2 2B' 2F' F' 3U2 3L' 2D2 3D 3F2 U2 3R R 2U2 2F 2R2 3B' L' 2B2 U' F2 2L U' F' 3L2 2R 2U L2 2R R 2U' R' 2U' 2R 2D2 3D 3U2 U 3F 2F 2U' F 3D' R D B 3R2 3U
*2. *2F 2L 2F2 L 2U' 2R 2D 3D 3L2 3U B2 2U' 2B' D2 3U' L2 2R' 2U2 3L' 2D2 B 2B2 R' 3D' 3L' 2R2 3D2 2U 2B 3F2 F2 2R' 3D' 3U' L' B F2 3L' 3F2 2L' 2R' 2F 2D 3U' 2L 2U L 2L2 3R2 R B2 3B' 2L2 U' 3L U2 3F2 R' 3U R 2B' 2R2 2D 3D2 2U2 2F2 2L2 B 2D 2B' 3D2 2R2 3D2 3L2 U' L B 2B2 3F 3L 2F2 2D' 2R D' 2L2 3R' 2F' 2D 2U2 2L2 3R' R' 2B 3R2 2D' 3B' 2F 3U 2B 2F
*3. *2L 2R 2B' 2F2 D U2 B' 3U' 2U2 B D' 2L 3L 2F' 3R2 R' 3B 2F 2D2 2L2 3F' U2 3R' U' B' 2D 3D F' L2 3B' 3F' 2F2 3D' 3F' D2 U2 R' U' B2 3B' 3F' 2F 3D2 L 2R2 R 3F L' 3L2 2B 2R' D' 2R' D 3F' L2 2F' 3L 3R2 F2 L D' 3D 2U 2B' F' 2D' 3R' 3U2 3L' F' 3D' 2B 2F2 U' 3L D R' 2F 3U 3B 2R U B 2R2 U R2 3U2 3L' 3B' 2U' 2B 2U2 3R D' R' 2F' 3D U 3L'
*4. *2B2 3F2 F' R' 2D2 2U2 2L2 3L D 3U2 3R2 3B2 3L' 2B' 2F F' 2D 2U2 2R2 U2 L 3L2 3R2 2R 2B2 3D 3U B' 2L2 3R' 2B2 3F 2F2 F2 3U2 2F' F 2L' U2 3L2 U' L' 3L 3R2 2B 3U 2L' 3L' 3R 2R B' 2D 2L' 3B2 3F F 3L' 3F' 3L' R2 D 3B2 F2 3D' L' 3L 3U' 3L2 3B' L' 2B 3U' U2 2R2 3D' 2B2 3B 2U R 2F D2 3U 3R R 3U 2R 3F' 2U B2 3L' 2R2 B2 F2 2L' 2D 3U' 3R 3F2 3R' 2R
*5. *2F 3L2 R' B 2B 3U 3R' R' F L2 2D' U' 2R' 2U2 2R 2D B2 2U' 2F' D B2 3B F' 3U2 2R R' B 2B' 3D2 2U U L 2L 3U2 2U' 3B2 2F' F U 3B' 2U 2B2 2F2 2D U 2L 2B' 3B F' 2D2 3U' 2U2 R' 3B2 3R' B' 2R 3B U2 3F' 3R 2D L' D' 3B' L2 F2 L2 2R' 3U L' 3U' 2L2 B2 2D 2U' R 2U' U' B 3U U2 2L' 3F2 D U 3B 3D' 2L2 2R2 2U' 3R' 3U2 2U' 2L 3L2 B' 2F 3R2 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U R U2 R' F2 R F2
*2. *F R2 F R F' U F2 R' U'
*3. *U R F' R' U F2 R' F' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' L D' B' F2 R' U F' U R2
*2. *D' L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F R' F2 D2 L D B R B2 F'
*3. *U B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D F2 R B' U2 R B R F2 R2 B R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 U L B2 Fw' F' Rw B L2 B2 D Fw D' R' D2 B F Uw' Rw Uw' U Fw F2 Uw B R2 Fw D' Uw L' R D2 Uw2 B2 Uw' Rw' F' D' Fw2 L'
*2. *U R B2 L B' L2 B L2 Rw' D Fw2 F' L' R2 U2 B' R' Uw2 L Rw2 R Uw U2 R F Rw2 U2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L F R' Fw F2 D' Uw
*3. *Rw2 B2 Uw' B R U Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Uw Rw2 Fw U2 R2 F Uw2 Fw' U F' L2 Uw F D2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R' B' Fw L' Fw2 Rw R' Uw' L B2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L R2 Uw U' L2 Lw' Rw R Fw F U L2 R Fw2 L Uw R D Uw R B Bw Dw' L Bw Dw' Fw' R2 Fw2 L' D2 F2 L2 Rw Dw2 Rw' Fw Uw Bw2 Fw2 D' Uw' Fw2 Lw Uw U Bw' F Uw' L' Lw' Rw' R Bw Lw R2 F R2 D2 Dw
*2. *L2 B2 Uw' B U Rw' B D2 Uw' Bw2 L2 Lw B R Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' U Lw2 Dw Rw Uw2 Rw F2 D' U' F2 D' U2 L' Uw Rw2 F Rw' Dw' B2 Dw' Bw2 Dw Fw2 Lw2 Rw Bw' Fw L' Lw' Bw' L' Dw L' U Bw2 U2 R2 Fw' F' D2 F D'
*3. *D' Dw2 L' Dw2 Bw' L Bw' Uw' B2 Uw Lw2 Bw Fw Uw U R' B' Bw2 Fw' L' Lw' R D2 U R2 B2 F' L2 D' R2 D' R' Dw' U2 Fw2 D Dw' Lw B F2 Uw Rw' Fw' Dw L2 Rw Dw2 B' Rw Fw' Dw Lw Uw2 L D' U Bw' D Lw' Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 3R2 2D U' L2 2B' R B2 2B D 3U 2R' R 3U' R2 3F2 3U R 2F2 3R 2R F' U 2F2 2R2 B 3R R B' L2 3R' 2F 2D2 R2 B 2B2 2D2 L' 3U' U 2R2 2F' U R D2 2R 2F2 3U' 2L 3R 2R D 3U L2 2R 2F' 3U F2 U' L U2 2R F' L 2D' 3U U B2 2F U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' L2 3L2 3R' 2D 3R U2 2L2 3L' 3U R' 2D 2L2 3B D2 3U U 2L2 2D' 2U2 3F 3R R' 3D' 3R2 D' 2F2 3L2 2R2 3D' 2F D 3L' 2B 3B2 2F' F' 3L 3D 3F2 D2 2D U' 2B' 2U 3B2 2L' 2D 3F' 2F 2U 3F 2D' U' B 3U 2B' 2F2 F2 L U2 3B' 3L 2B2 3D2 L 3D2 3L 3R2 R D2 3U' B F D 2U 2F2 3U2 3R 3F2 2D' L' D L 2R 2D2 3D2 U' 2L2 3F' 3D 3U2 U2 L 3U' 3F' 2U' F2 3R2 B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 F2 U L' R U F L2 U' R2 U2 F'
*2. *B2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 R F' D' B U' L' D2 B R F'
*3. *L2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R' B D' F L' U B R' D2
*4. *U2 L' F L F B D' R' F' U' L' D2 R D2 R F2 L U2 R2 U2 F2
*5. *R2 D2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 B' U' F2 R D' F' R2 B F D2
*6. *U2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R' U' B R U2 B L' R B'
*7. *R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R' U' F L U2 F D F U'
*8. *F L' U F D F R L' F' R F2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 R'
*9. *R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U' L B2 F L' F R2 F U' R2
*10. *D2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F L2 U' L' B L2 R' U2 L' D' B' U2
*11. *D F2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U F2 R F' L2 R2 D' B2 U R' F' D'
*12. *U B2 D' F2 U R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L' F2 R2 D' L U B' D B2
*13. *L2 F D2 L2 F U2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 U' R2 F' R2 F L D' F R'
*14. *B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 R D2 R U2 F' D2 F U2 R' U L2 D2 L'
*15. *B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 B2 R B' R2 F2 L D R B R2
*16. *U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 U' R2 F' D L' B D' F' L' U B2 L2
*17. *L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 F2 R' U' B' U2 L' B R' U B' F2
*18. *D F2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U F U2 B' L R' D B F2 D' U'
*19. *R2 B' R2 F D2 B2 F U2 F' L2 U' R F D' U' L F2 L2 B2 R F'
*20. *L F R' U D F R D' B' U F2 B2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' F2
*21. *F D2 L2 F L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L R' U R B L2 U B' U'
*22. *R2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 R U2 L' F U' B' D B D2 L R2 U L2
*23. *U' L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D B F U' B' L2 F2 L B' D
*24. *B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R' U R F' L R D' B' D2 F2
*25. *L2 U2 L' D2 L U2 B2 L' B2 R B L2 U' F2 D2 B D U' B' R
*26. *B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R D' R' U R2 F U2 R B R'
*27. *B2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U R' F L' B F' D F2 U R U
*28. *B L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 R2 D2 B' D' R D' R U2 F D' L2 U R
*29. *L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F' U' F' L' D B D2 U2 B' U'
*30. *L' D' R2 L D F' L' F2 B' D R U2 L' F2 L D2 R' F2 R' L'
*31. *R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F2 L' F' U B2 L2 R2 B' U2 F2 L
*32. *L2 D2 R' B2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 L D2 U L R2 B U2 L' F' R' U' B
*33. *B D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 B' D' U' F R U2 L' F2 D U R2
*34. *U2 L' F2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2 B L' F U R B R D B2
*35. *U' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U B U' L' B F D' B U L R'
*36. *R2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 R' B R F2 L2 U' B D F L'
*37. *B2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 L R' D B2 U F' U L2 F U
*38. *L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U L2 D' B2 L F' R D F R2 D' L2 F' D
*39. *D2 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 B' R D2 U' B' U2 R U B' U
*40. *R2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F' U2 B' D U' L' D' R2 U' B R' U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F R' U2 D2 R F' B' D L B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 B2 D' L2 U' D'
*2. *D' L2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L' B' F R' F' D2 F' R2 D' L
*3. *F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 L' F2 U' R U2 B' D' F U2 L2
*4. *U F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B U2 R' B' F' D' L' B' R2 D'
*5. *D2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U F' R D R F' L' U2 F' U F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U F D2 B L' U2 F2 R F R U2
*2. *B2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L' F D F L U' B' F2 U' R'
*3. *B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 B' F L2 R' B' L U R U2 F
*4. *D2 R D2 R L2 B U F2 R F2 B' U2 F R2 B' L2 B' U2 D2 B'
*5. *F2 D2 L' B2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R D2 F' R F' U L2 U2 F' U2 R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L' F2 B D F B2 D2 R' F U2 R2 L2 F' B2 L2 B U2 F2 U2
*2. *U' R2 F' D2 F2 L' D F2 U2 R' B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2
*3. *F2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U L2 U2 R F2 L' B R' D2 U2 R2 D' F
*4. *B2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L' U' L U' L' D' F R D U2
*5. *L2 B R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F D2 U2 R' B2 F' R' F2 D2 U' L D' R' U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 F U' L' U' R D' B' R' F U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 R' D2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F' R2 F R' U F2 U2
*3. *B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 D L2 D' L D' R B2 L D B
*4. *B2 D2 Fw2 F L B Uw2 R2 D' B R2 F Uw R D' U B' F' U' Rw2 D Uw2 U B2 D Fw Uw F' D Fw' D' L' D R Fw' D2 R' B2 Fw' L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' F U2 F2 R' U' R' U
*3. *U2 R2 D L2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F' R U' F' L' R F D2 U2 R
*4. *R' Fw2 L' Rw2 F2 L Rw B2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D2 F2 Rw' B F Rw' R2 B2 U2 L2 Rw2 B' L' Uw L2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 L2 F' U L D F2 R2
*5. *Dw R' B2 Bw F2 L2 Rw D' Fw R' Uw L Bw2 F2 D L' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 F Rw2 Dw L B L2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 B' Bw' U2 Fw2 Lw2 B2 F' Dw' U' Rw' Dw F2 D' Dw2 U' Rw2 D2 Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 R2 Fw' F2 D Dw2 Uw' L Lw' B2 Dw Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B R U' L' R' L r' b u'
*2. *L' R' U' B L' B R L' l' r b u'
*3. *R' B' L' B U B L' U' l' r' b u'
*4. *U R B U R U' R B U l' r u'
*5. *B' R' B U' R' U L l r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(1, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -5) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-2, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 2)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -2)
*5. *(1, 3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 4) / (2, -1) / (-3, -3) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 1) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' D' R' L' U' R
*2. *R' D' R' L U' D L R D'
*3. *R' U R' L' D U' D' U R
*4. *D L' D R U' L' R' L
*5. *L R U' D' L' U' R' D' U'


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 28, 2013)

*2x2:* (5.93), 8.77, 7.32, 5.97, (9.04) = *7.35*
*3x3:* 17.06, 16.96, (20.98), (14.29), 17.05 = *17.02*
*3x3 OH:* 57.60, (57.89), (45.79), 46.92, 54.41 = *52.98*

*3BLD:* 4:58.83[3:20.79], DNF(3:57.75)[2:04.71], 3:48.52 = *3:48.52*
*2-4 relay: 3:03.66*


----------



## PianoCube (May 28, 2013)

*2x2:* 6.05, (5.65), (8.49), 7.97, 6.31 = *6.78*
*3x3:* 18.01, (17.08+), 21.80, 19.44, (25.41) = *19.75*
*4x4:* (1:50.71), 1:33.66, 1:47.71, (1:25.31), 1:45.20 = *1:42.19*
*5x5:* (5:44.18), 5:17.46, 5:33.02, (4:49.97), 5:27.66 = *5:26.05*
*2BLD:* DNF, 1:24.56, 1:19.51 = *1:19.51*
*3BLD:* 4:21.37, DNF, 2:53.75 = *2:53.75*
*4BLD:* 16:39.70, DNF, DNF = *16:39.70*
*Multi BLD: 3/3 22:51.15*
*3x3 OH:* 33.00, 29.58, 30.06, (33.45), (21.06) = *30.88*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:23.36*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 6:56.38*
*Pyraminx:* 16.64, (12.65), 14.27, 14.08, (18.01) = *15.00*


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 29, 2013)

*4x4* - 1:26.28, (1:48.00), 1:23.81, (1:17.54), 1:24.58 = *1:24.89*
*4BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*MBLD* - *4/4 (39:23)*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 29, 2013)

*2x2 : *6.45, (7.16), 6.33, (6.02), 6.38 = *6.39*
*3x3 : *15.64, (21.26), 18.76, 15.99, (15.16) = *16.80*
*4x4 : *(1:17.15), (58.20), 1:12.76, 1:10.17, 1:12.74 = *1:11.89*
*5x5 : *2:08.12, (2:15.06), 2:07.32, (2:05.03), 2:08.94 = *2:08.13*
*6x6 : *(3:47.10), 3:23.39, 3:39.84, 3:30.14, (3:12.89) = *3:31.12*
*7x7 : *5:00.66, (5:05.06), 4:58.03, (4:42.82), 5:01.67 = *5:00.12*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, 1:13.32, 57.86 = *57.86*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, DNF, 2:34.77 = *2:34.77*
*4x4 BLD : *21:10 (15:28), DNF (19:33), DNF (20:27) = *21:10*
*5x5 BLD :* DNF (51:21), DNF (38:15)
*Multi BLD : 4/4 (28:59)*
*OH : *(1:21.85), 1:03.47, 57.20, (48.00), 55.03 = *58.57*
*MTS : *(49.13), 56.90, (DNF), 55.70, 1:02.34 = *58.31*
*2-4 relay : 1:39.35*
*2-5 relay : 3:45.78*
*Megaminx : *1:47.61, 1:48.37, (1:35.51), 1:47.84, (1:50.89) = *1:47.94*
*Pyraminx : *5.56, 6.32, (10.25), (6.06), 8.74 = *7.21*
*Square-1 : *40.54, (26.31), 35.23, (42.92), 29.30 = *35.02*
*Skewb : *42.04, (46.00), 32.61, 19.68, 33.00 = *35.88*


----------



## MarcelP (May 29, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (9.43) 11.19 11.43 11.59 (12.00) = *11.40* 
*3X3X3*: 26.77 (30.61) (25.57) 29.46 27.79 = *28.01*
*3X3x3 Fewest Moves* : DNF


Spoiler



1. L2 F U' L' U' R D' B' R' F U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L' U2 R' D2 F2

L' F U' // 2 x 2 x 1 (3)
B D B' L2 // Another 2 X 2 X 1 (7)
R2 (#1) B2 R' // A F2L pair (10)
U2 (#2) B' U' B // Another pair (14) 
U' B F' L F B' U' // orient edge (20), resulting in all but three corners and 2 egdes

#1 R' L U2 R L' B2 // EDGE 3 CYCLE
#2 R' U F' B L' B2 (#3) L F B' U' B2 // EDGE 3 CYCLE
#3 F2 L B' L' F2 L B L' // 3 CORNER CYCLE

solution L' F U' B D B' L' R U2 L' U' F' B L' B2 F2 L B' L' F2 L F U' B U' B U' B F' L F B' U'

DNF over time, and needed help.


----------



## Bobo (May 29, 2013)

2x2 :2.66, 3.16, 6.81, 4.75, 3.27 - 3.73


----------



## Tao Yu (May 29, 2013)

*3x3:* 8.74, 13.07, 9.60, 10.02, 9.22 = *9.61* 
*OH:* 16.22, 20.61, 22.08, 21.60, 20.75 = *20.99*
*2x2:* 3.82, 4.21, 3.12, 3.98, 2.98 = *3.64*
*2BLD:* 45.12, DNS, DNS = *45.12*
*MTS:* 1:39.52+, 1:02.80, 1:13.84, 1:01.81, 55.44 = *1:06.15*
*3BLD:* 2:34.50, DNS, DNS = *2:34.50*
*2-4 relay:* *1:15.62*


----------



## andi25 (May 29, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.68, 3.34, 4.49, 5.32, 5.62 = *4.83*
*3x3:* 10.42, 12.72, 12.93, 14.03, 11.63 = *12.43*
*4x4:* 1:04.88, 1:08.54, 57.49, 50.88, 1:08.33 = *1:03.57*
*5x5:* 1:56.62, 1:45.90, 1:36.53, 1:49.95, 1:48.15 = *1:48.00*
*3x3 OH:* 33.89, 26.97, 32.04, 25.69, 26.36 = *28.46*


----------



## mycube (May 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> *3X3x3 Fewest Moves* : 33
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



sure you found this insertions within an hour? I don't believe you if you tell me that you have found an *optimal* edge insertion in an hour without help of the Insertion finder when I never saw some edge insertions from you before. I already paid attention to your solutions when I saw your optimal corner insertions two weeks ago.

also in both times these are the exact same insertions who were found from the IF


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 29, 2013)

3x3: 9.39, 9.14, 8.31, (8.02), (10.09) = 8.95


----------



## MarcelP (May 29, 2013)

mycube said:


> sure you found this insertions within an hour? I don't believe you if you tell me that you have found an *optimal* edge insertion in an hour without help of the Insertion finder when I never saw some edge insertions from you before. I already paid attention to your solutions when I saw your optimal corner insertions two weeks ago.



I have started the soloution yesterday. I had the framework up to the insertions. I just don't have one whole hour in a day to cube.. So today back from work in the train I have been doing many insertions. I first started of with this insertion 




L' F U' // 2 x 2 x 1 (3)
B D B' L2 // Another 2 X 2 X 1 (7)
R2 (#1) B2 R' // A F2L pair

#1 F R' F L2 F'R F L2 F2 //Three corner cycle
But that left me with two flipped edges just like last week where I did DNF with.

Today when I came home from work I stickered three cubes. Since I did not want to DNF again  One with corners of the scramble and the others on a solved cube where I tried many edge and corner solutions  Two weeks ago, I solved during lunch with Guusr. Hence the optiomal solutions, he was teaching me 'insertions' and helped with the solution. This weeks scramble I spend more than one hour easily.. (shame..  ) I also did use the help of the insertion finder to see how I could cycle egdes since no one at the forum answered my question. And Guus is on Holiday so I could not ask him for help.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Stuff



It's nice to see you improving in FMC  But are you allowed to do these things on a Forum competition? I think some other people try to find the solution entirely by themselves


----------



## MarcelP (May 29, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> It's nice to see you improving in FMC  But are you allowed to do these things on a Forum competition? I think some other people try to find the solution entirely by themselves



Stuff.. lol, no that's why there is a DNF in my entry (just like last week).


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Stuff.. lol, no that's why there is a DNF in my entry (just like last week).



Forgive me, I am ignorant and overlook things


----------



## mycube (May 29, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Stuff.. lol, no that's why there is a DNF in my entry (just like last week).



_why there would be a 33 if i hadn't asked_


----------



## MarcelP (May 30, 2013)

mycube said:


> _why there would be a 33 if i hadn't asked_



Because I enter the DNF as last when all events that I participate in have completed. Same as I did last week.


----------



## khoavo12 (May 30, 2013)

2x2: 6.20, 6.20, (7.53), (6.11), 7.22 = 6.54

3x3: 15.51, 16.64, (16.83), 16.79, (14.05) = 16.83

4x4: 1:10.47, 1:14.23, 1:14.10, (1:22.81), (1:07.62) = 1:12.94

2-3-4 relay: 1:57.08


----------



## YddEd (May 30, 2013)

2x2: 12.05, 9.09, 12.56, 6.56, 10.84 = *10.66*
3x3: 34.36, 38.02, 23.53, 34.84, 30.69 = *33.30*
3x3 OH: 53.31, 1:15.31, 54.71, 53.15, 1:07.33 = *58.45*


----------



## Carrot (May 31, 2013)

MarcelP: I think you should just write DNF in the first place (you can always add the 33 somewhere like: FMC: DNF(33,Time Limit)).

nice to see people are still active haha


----------



## FaLoL (May 31, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (5.99), (7.69), 6.00, 7.07, 6.01 = *6.36*
*3x3x3*: 18.15, (17.60), (20.28), 18.12, 18.10 = *18.12*
*5x5x5*: 1:53.73, (1:58.11), 1:48.51, (1:46.99), 1:52.97 = *1:51.74*
*6x6x6*: (3:57.65), 3:17.49, 3:37.51, 3:43.29, (3:15.09) = *3:32.76*
*7x7x7*: (5:05.37), 5:31.07, (6:12.06), 5:51.83, 6:01.95 = *5:48.28*
*Megaminx*: (2:28.39), 2:51.14, 2:30.09, (DNF), 2:46.83 =* 2:42.69*
*Square-1*: 48.43, 1:07.72, (DNF), (37.68), 1:14.31 = *1:03.49*


----------



## Shantanu Modak (Jun 1, 2013)

2x2
Best average of 5: 8.88
1-5 - 8.74 (7.53) 8.74 9.16 (9.19)
3x3
Best average of 5: 20.03
1-5 - 21.49 18.69 (23.06) 19.92 (16.20)
4x4 
Best average of 5: 1:45.38
1-5 - 1:49.32 1:43.96 (1:40.98) 1:42.87 (1:55.03)
2x2 - 4x4 relay
2:30:90


----------



## Dene (Jun 1, 2013)

*3x3:* 16.34, 15.18, 15.28, (16.94), (13.90) = 15.60
*4x4:* (1:13.71), 1:01.90, 58.90, 59.51, (50.23) = 1:00.10
*5x5:* (1:34.92), 1:42.97, 1:50.59, 1:41.63, (1:56.53) = 1:45.06
*6x6:* 3:33.43, 3:24.23, (3:15.52), 3:22.22, (3:47.74) = 3:26.63
*7x7:* 4:53.32, (4:27.23), (4:58.62), 4:52.43, 4:56.08 = 4:53.94
*OH:* 35.22, 33.68, (31.90), (42.95), 36.96 = 35.29
*Megaminx:* 2:10.62, (2:08.20), (2:27.39), 2:16.94, 2:16.39 = 2:14.65
*Pyraminx:* 10.25, (18.72), 13.12, 11.85, (8.52) = 11.74
*Square-1:* 30.86, 30.28, 34.03, (25.06), (50.70) = 31.72

I'm loving my new mini SS7.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 2, 2013)

2x2: 7.15, 6.07, 4.54, 6.95, 7.38 = 6.72
3x3: 13.13, 11.85, 13.82, 9.34, 11.98 = 12.32
4x4: 1:01.90, 52.86, 1:05.85, 56.99, 59.72 = 59.54
5x5: 1:22.77, 1:29.54, 1:27.10, 1:33.31, 1:31.63 = 1:29.42
2-4: 1:24.02
OH: 20.26, 24.28, 27.27, 27.01, 22.93 = 24.74
3BLD: DNF(2:35.40), DNF(1:58.09), DNF(2:21.88) = DNF


----------



## cc9tough (Jun 3, 2013)

2x2: 5.06, (4.62), 5.15, (6.95), 5.26 Avg. = 5.16
3x3: (21.10), 19.53, 19.29, (18.86), 19.62 Avg. = 19.48 
4x4: (1:06.15), (1:42.69), 1:32.19, 1:19.98, 1:24.70 Avg. = 1:25.62
5x5: 2:45.73, (2:47.54), (2:11.18), 2:43.91, 2:45.62 Avg. = 2:45.09
6x6: 5:32.02, (4:59.99), (6:23.56), 5:35.24, 5:18.32 Avg. = 5:28.53
7x7: 9:34.80, (9:09.68), (9:46.52), 9:46.12, 9:11.59 Avg. = 9:30.84
2x2 BLD: (1:07.64), DNF, 1:18.63 = 1:07.64
3x3 BLD: (5:50.43), DNF, 5:57.14 = 5:50.43
Multi BLD: 1/2 (17:15)
3x3 OH: 45.41, (41.17), 42.25, 43.01, (46.08) Avg. = 43.56
3x3 with Feet: 2:57.67, 3:06.46, (3:09.50), 2:45.17, (2:42.25) Avg. = 2:56.43
3x3 Match the Scramble: (2:12.61), (1:32.27), 1:33.73, 1:35.50, 1:37.64 Avg. = 1:35.62
3x3 FMC: 45
2-3-4 Relay: 1:52.65
2-3-4-5 Relay: 4:46.40
Magic: 2.42, (2.43), 2.39, 2.28, (2.11) Avg. = 2.36
Clock: 31.62, (35.52), 26.67, (26.53), 30.48 Avg. = 29.59
Megaminx: 1:52.01, 1:52.55, 1:49.04, 1:57.89, 1:56.88 Avg. = 1:53.81
Pyraminx: 9.60, 6.61, 11.22, 8.74, 9.43 Avg. = 9.26
Square-1: 56.26, 52.08, 1:01.37, 47.78, 1:04.30 Avg. = 56.57
Skewb: (33.62), (19.46), 20.66, 26.86, 28.65 Avg. = 25.39


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 4, 2013)

Results, congrats to nccube, mycube & bacyril!

*2x2x2*(36)

 2.24 nccube
 3.15 Kurainu17
 3.33 Sebastien
 3.34 jaemin0922
 3.64 Tao Yu
 3.92 Bobo
 3.93 riley
 4.09 Lapinsavant
 4.52 mycube
 4.71 yuxuibbs
 4.73 FinnGamer
 4.83 andi25
 4.96 Iggy
 5.12 janelle
 5.16 cc9tough
 5.51 Lid
 5.60 ryanj92
 6.10 Schmidt
 6.23 Skullush
 6.36 FaLoL
 6.37 blairubik
 6.39 bacyril
 6.47 SweetSolver
 6.54 khoavo12
 6.72 JianhanC
 6.78 PianoCube
 7.21 bh13
 7.29 Mikel
 7.35 Sir E Brum
 7.59 ickathu
 7.73 MasterROBO360
 8.40 Gordon
 8.88 Shantanu Modak
 10.66 YddEd
 11.40 MarcelP
 18.43 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(41)

 8.95 Yes, We Can!
 9.24 nccube
 9.61 Tao Yu
 9.82 riley
 10.77 jaemin0922
 11.04 CuberMan
 12.32 JianhanC
 12.43 andi25
 12.43 yuxuibbs
 12.60 mycube
 12.71 uvafan
 12.80 Skullush
 13.91 FinnGamer
 14.30 janelle
 14.55 TheDubDubJr
 15.51 Iggy
 15.60 Dene
 16.23 Mikel
 16.31 khoavo12
 16.80 bacyril
 17.02 Sir E Brum
 17.74 blairubik
 18.12 FaLoL
 18.13 sej64
 18.23 Perff
 18.51 Lid
 18.71 Meneghetti
 19.06 ickathu
 19.48 cc9tough
 19.49 ryanj92
 19.75 PianoCube
 20.03 Shantanu Modak
 21.29 bh13
 22.39 y235
 23.18 Schmidt
 28.01 MarcelP
 28.72 Gordon
 31.44 MatsBergsten
 33.30 YddEd
 36.80 MasterROBO360
 58.57 CuberCat
*4x4x4*(25)

 39.39 antoineccantin
 43.99 CuberMan
 48.60 Lapinsavant
 49.93 mycube
 50.51 nccube
 59.46 Skullush
 59.54 JianhanC
 59.60 FinnGamer
 1:00.10 Dene
 1:03.57 andi25
 1:05.03 Iggy
 1:11.89 bacyril
 1:12.93 khoavo12
 1:14.61 Lid
 1:16.00 yuxuibbs
 1:17.57 ickathu
 1:19.15 bh13
 1:24.89 DuffyEdge
 1:25.62 cc9tough
 1:39.45 blairubik
 1:42.19 PianoCube
 1:45.38 Shantanu Modak
 1:50.43 Schmidt
 1:50.91 y235
 2:19.81 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:29.42 JianhanC
 1:30.37 Lapinsavant
 1:35.27 mycube
 1:45.06 Dene
 1:45.15 AustinReed
 1:48.00 andi25
 1:51.74 FaLoL
 1:55.25 FinnGamer
 1:55.52 Skullush
 2:04.49 Iggy
 2:08.13 bacyril
 2:28.67 Lid
 2:34.94 ickathu
 2:36.97 yuxuibbs
 2:45.09 cc9tough
 2:57.47 ryanj92
 4:32.05 MatsBergsten
 5:26.05 PianoCube
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:03.35 mycube
 3:26.63 Dene
 3:31.12 bacyril
 3:32.76 FaLoL
 4:35.35 FinnGamer
 5:09.00 yuxuibbs
 5:21.84 ickathu
 5:28.53 cc9tough
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:20.62 mycube
 4:53.94 Dene
 5:00.12 bacyril
 5:48.28 FaLoL
 7:52.21 ickathu
 9:30.84 cc9tough
 DNF riley
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 18.21 CuberMan
 18.32 jaemin0922
 18.33 nccube
 20.99 Tao Yu
 21.17 yuxuibbs
 24.74 JianhanC
 24.94 mycube
 25.35 Lapinsavant
 25.65 riley
 26.98 Lid
 28.46 andi25
 28.83 uvafan
 29.14 Iggy
 30.88 PianoCube
 32.68 FinnGamer
 35.29 Dene
 38.34 Meneghetti
 42.93 sej64
 43.56 cc9tough
 44.89 blairubik
 45.86 y235
 46.16 bh13
 51.59 Schmidt
 52.98 Sir E Brum
 58.45 YddEd
 58.57 bacyril
 1:02.28 ickathu
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 2:54.89 ickathu
 2:56.05 riley
 2:56.43 cc9tough
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 10.41 nccube
 11.88 Kurainu17
 13.09 AustinReed
 25.64 MatsBergsten
 31.42 Skullush
 45.12 Tao Yu
 47.59 ickathu
 57.86 bacyril
 58.28 Lapinsavant
 1:03.00 Mikel
 1:07.64 cc9tough
 1:19.51 PianoCube
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 41.23 riley
 55.75 Skullush
 1:07.06 nccube
 1:09.55 Iggy
 1:18.09 Mikel
 1:22.70 sej64
 1:24.88 mycube
 1:27.29 MatsBergsten
 1:37.39 blairubik
 2:20.06 okayama
 2:23.56 Lapinsavant
 2:34.50 Tao Yu
 2:34.77 bacyril
 2:51.31 ickathu
 2:53.75 PianoCube
 3:17.34 Meneghetti
 3:48.52 Sir E Brum
 4:37.86 hfsdo
 5:50.43 cc9tough
 DNF JianhanC
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:26.31 Skullush
11:10.41 okayama
16:39.70 PianoCube
21:10.00 bacyril
 DNF ickathu
 DNF riley
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF DuffyEdge
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

16:22.69 Skullush
29:48.56 okayama
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF bacyril
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

6/6 (50:41)  okayama
4/4 (28:59)  bacyril
4/4 (39:23)  DuffyEdge
7/10 (52:06)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (22:51)  PianoCube
2/2 ( 8:18)  ickathu
3/4 (15:20)  mycube
5/9 (54:08)  nccube
1/2 (13:14)  Meneghetti
1/2 (17:15)  cc9tough
2/4 (17:40)  blairubik
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 58.31 bacyril
 1:06.15 Tao Yu
 1:34.18 ickathu
 1:35.62 cc9tough
 1:36.54 nccube
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:02.64 riley
 1:06.29 nccube
 1:08.87 mycube
 1:11.47 Lapinsavant
 1:15.62 Tao Yu
 1:21.33 FinnGamer
 1:24.02 JianhanC
 1:24.80 Sebastien
 1:32.56 yuxuibbs
 1:36.96 bh13
 1:39.35 bacyril
 1:45.12 ickathu
 1:52.65 cc9tough
 1:57.08 khoavo12
 2:00.90 blairubik
 2:23.36 PianoCube
 3:03.66 Sir E Brum
 3:31.60 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:36.44 nccube
 2:50.09 Lapinsavant
 2:50.40 mycube
 3:22.88 FinnGamer
 3:29.40 yuxuibbs
 3:45.78 bacyril
 4:34.81 ickathu
 4:46.40 cc9tough
 6:56.38 PianoCube
 8:54.12 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(5)

 0.98 SweetSolver
 1.08 yuxuibbs
 2.36 cc9tough
 2.68 jcubing02
 3.20 ickathu
*Master Magic*(1)

 3.71 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(4)

 23.14 Schmidt
 25.39 cc9tough
 35.54 ickathu
 35.88 bacyril
*Clock*(8)

 7.52 ryanj92
 8.15 Iggy
 8.52 Sebastien
 8.74 nccube
 9.28 Perff
 23.50 yuxuibbs
 29.59 cc9tough
 31.85 ickathu
*Pyraminx*(15)

 5.08 Skullush
 6.76 nccube
 7.04 bacyril
 7.64 SweetSolver
 8.00 bh13
 8.55 riley
 8.87 ickathu
 8.96 yuxuibbs
 9.26 cc9tough
 11.74 Dene
 13.08 janelle
 14.72 Schmidt
 15.00 PianoCube
 15.44 blairubik
 16.93 FinnGamer
*Megaminx*(10)

 56.56 Divineskulls
 1:10.10 jaemin0922
 1:47.94 bacyril
 1:52.80 Lid
 1:53.81 cc9tough
 2:14.65 Dene
 2:18.70 mycube
 2:29.65 ickathu
 2:42.69 FaLoL
 3:23.72 FinnGamer
*Square-1*(10)

 24.02 Lid
 27.50 nccube
 31.72 Dene
 35.02 bacyril
 35.57 Skullush
 41.16 Iggy
 48.45 Mike Hughey
 56.57 cc9tough
 1:03.49 FaLoL
 1:15.93 ickathu
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

24 okayama
25 irontwig
28 mycube
40 Meneghetti
41 sej64
42 nccube
45 cc9tough
50 yuxuibbs
52 Iggy
54 ickathu
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

287 nccube
256 mycube
235 bacyril
188 cc9tough
183 yuxuibbs
183 Skullush
182 ickathu
175 riley
160 Iggy
158 FinnGamer
155 Lapinsavant
152 Tao Yu
144 JianhanC
140 Dene
134 MatsBergsten
123 andi25
120 PianoCube
118 jaemin0922
117 Lid
102 blairubik
98 CuberMan
92 FaLoL
90 okayama
72 sej64
71 bh13
71 Meneghetti
65 khoavo12
65 Mikel
63 janelle
58 Schmidt
57 Sebastien
55 Sir E Brum
55 ryanj92
54 uvafan
51 Kurainu17
44 Yes, We Can!
40 DuffyEdge
36 SweetSolver
33 Bobo
33 AustinReed
30 TheDubDubJr
29 antoineccantin
28 y235
27 Shantanu Modak
26 Perff
24 MarcelP
20 irontwig
18 YddEd
15 Gordon
14 Divineskulls
13 MasterROBO360
8 Mike Hughey
8 hfsdo
4 CuberCat
3 jcubing02


----------

